

Show HN: SF Housing by Health and IBM Watson - jryoo
http://hedge.mybluemix.net/

======
justizin
I'm just getting a whitepage with "SF Life" title, fwiw, which is triggering a
massive irony reaction. ;)

"Why don't people scale a little before posting a Show HN", I always wonder...

~~~
Yozz
+1, It's understandable when websites aren't perfect across browsers, but when
they don't work at all it just seems lazy.

------
davidamid
why is it limited for selecting three features?

~~~
jryoo
The Watson API limits feature * dataPoint < 2000

~~~
davidamid
The limit is only when you use the query param generate_visualization=true
(which is the default :)), since you dont show the visualization, e.g. you
dont use our Tradeoff Analytics client side code, you should go with
generate_visualization=false. If you do choose to use the visualization,
please note that the the actual limit is feature* "top data points" < 2000\.
Your data points size might be 5000 and still our analytics will find that the
optimal data points are just 100...

~~~
jryoo
That's great to know! I'll share this info with the team. Opens up the API a
lot more :).

